# Moccamaster



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

A friend has linked me to the below.

What do you make of it?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

They are excellent machines. The temperature is perfectly controlled & they are very easy to keep clean.

I bought one earlier this year to take with me when we were at Newquay for May. Thought I'd give it a try as a change to an Aeropress. Tried several local roastings in it & it produced a sparkling clear brew.

Sold it end-June for virtually what I paid for it. I wanted to try it and enjoyed the experience but being an 'espresso man' I found I preferred the results from the Aeropress. Its a nice looker as well.

Great machine & can be purchased at a good price on ebay.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

They make excellent brewed coffee and this is largely due to the brewing temperature. What may not be quite so obvious is that you also have a level of control in that you can manually 'turn off' the filter basket in order to immerse the coffee grounds for the first minute or so and you can also control the rate of the flow through the filter. Recommend you look at the videos on the Seattle Coffee Crew site. Depending on the model, the price ranges from approx £150 - £190. Occasionally see them on eBay, but not for a while.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate the name but like the look of the product, especially for a busy familiy or office scenario


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They are brilliant at producing a clean, consistent brew when the ground is dialled in.

Quite simply one of the most underrated products out there. Superb


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

They're great machines - I've not used, or ever seen, any machine that does a better job in terms of making reliable and consistent ly excellent brewed coffee. Pair it with a Swissgold filter and the resulting coffee is sublime. Can't fault mine at all.

(Would also back all of gmason's comment above)

But, yes... the name's terrible and the box it comes in has a design that would have raised a chortle in the 70s, let alone now.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

what about the new brewer from behmor - it looks pretty good and more adjustable.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

The Behmor Brazen is not yet available in the UK/Europe. I contacted them directly when the Brazen was released in North America and they confirmed that they were considering a model for the UK.


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

beebah said:


> what about the new brewer from behmor - it looks pretty good and more adjustable.


If that comes in at an equivalent price to the US (ie, £125 in the UK) it'd be very tempting. Although, I expect it'll end up at £150-£175 here. Does look very interesting... looks like there's a lot to potentially go wrong with it though.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Seattle Coffee Gear have just posted a taste test and yet again, the Technivorm comes out on top.


----------

